# Totally new to salt, advice on a 10 gallon?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I have a 10 gallon tank that I'd like to convert to salt. I've watched several videos on Youtube, so I have a mild understanding of what I'd need. My major questions are on fish compatibility.

What all could I put in a 10 gallon tank? I'm very partial to seahorses or puffers, what would go good with them?

Also, I'm looking to get into corals as well. What are some good low-light beginner corals?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Mashiro said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a 10 gallon tank that I'd like to convert to salt. I've watched several videos on Youtube, so I have a mild understanding of what I'd need. My major questions are on fish compatibility.
> 
> ...


 I think puffers are too small to a 10g.

I would start the tank with macro algaes. then do the rest.

Let the macros get going for a week then add a small male molly. and don't add food for a week.

then start feeding 1 flake per day..

After you have the molly in there for a couple of weeks try a marine fish.

Sea horses are nice but trickey to feed.

my .02


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

If I were to get clown fish then? How many could I keep in the 10 gallon?


----------

